# Bowfishing in Houston City limits



## toneyc

I live in the Meyerland area, right off of South Post Oak and 610. Brays bayou runs right through it. I called the local game wardens and they said they had no issue with be bowfishing the bayou as long as I was following the law.

That's the question I have. What is the law when it comes to bowfishing within city limits? I called a HPD friend of mine and he said no because it would be considered hunting. I said bowfishing was fishing, not hunting, but he argues that fishing with a bow and arrow, in houston city limits, is considered hunting, doesn't matter what you're targeting, it's hunting if you are using a bow.

Does anyone know if it's legal? I researched and researched this and can't find anything and I really don't know who to call to receive a legitimate answer.


----------



## toneyc

I figured I'd be the only jackazz in Houston asking this question. I'm going to go with NO, it's not legal.


----------



## 3CK

You need to see if there is a law or a code against "practicing archery". If there is then, no you can't bowfish.

Each city is different. 

There are other creeks and rivers within and hour or so of town that is probably legal though.....


----------



## toneyc

I hear you and I'll check it out. I know I can travel other places to do this but all I really wanted to do was to catch a few carp for bait and the bayou is right by my house. I don't have to get them a bow. I was just wanting to have a little fun. I'll just have to bait a few holes in the bayou and get em' with a cast net. No biggie..


----------



## hco salty soul

State law completely legal city ordinance will be the only book to check


----------



## toneyc

Thank you


----------



## big v

Rig a sling shot with a fishing arrow. Check out youtube for details.


----------



## ChevyFishingFool

*!*

I went bow fishing last weekend in sugar land on Oyster Creek with my friend who is a Fort Bend county sheriff if that tells you anything


----------



## LITTLE BRO.

In the 80's we bowfished Buffalo Bayou along Old Galveston rd.never had any problems.


----------



## toneyc

ChevyFishingFool said:


> I went bow fishing last weekend in sugar land on Oyster Creek with my friend who is a Fort Bend county sheriff if that tells you anything


Fort Bend county is not Harris County and the section of Brays Bayou that I would fish is within Houston city limits. If he has any contacts at the Harris county sheriff department that he could ask, that would be awesome.


----------



## toneyc

big v said:


> Rig a sling shot with a fishing arrow. Check out youtube for details.


Those are pretty awesome. Never knew those exsisted.


----------



## texas two guns

Have to check City Ordinance. Dallas has an ordinance about "no projectiles", which keeps us off of Ray Hubbard. Except that I have more control over my "projectile" than most fishermen I know. What's more dangerous, my arrow aiming practically straight down away from everyone or they guy casting a double treble hook plug toward people on the bank?


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER

Just curious but what exactly would you she shooting for? I don't bowfish but I had a strange encounter at the dog park off Allen parkway near the water. Saw a large fun break the water a few times in a curling motion. Almost like a serpent. I looked high and low on the Internet and couldn't find anything that matched the description. The closes thing I found was called a bowfin but I don't think that's possible


----------



## toneyc

I wouldn't doubt that you saw a bowfin in there. There are tons of sunfish that are an available food source for them in the bayous. I was particularly going to target carp, for alligator gar bait. I catch big catfish out of the bayous. There's numerous species swimming around in there. I've seen common carp, grass carp, sunfish, bass, catfish, gar, big *** plecos (like 5 pounds), tons of mullet...


----------



## fishermayne

Is Brays Bayou considered a City of Houston Park? The only statute that would pertain to archery arrows is in regards to city parks. If it is just part of the bayou that is not a designated park, you shoud be fine. Plus the City of Houston police will usually give you a warning before they ticket to you, as long as you have your fishing liscense and don't lie to them about what you are doing. But remember you are going to have people watching you, so don't give bowfishing a bad name. Put safety first and don't shoot anything you are not taking with you.


----------



## Fin Reaper

texas two guns said:


> Have to check City Ordinance. Dallas has an ordinance about "no projectiles", which keeps us off of Ray Hubbard. Except that I have more control over my "projectile" than most fishermen I know. What's more dangerous, my arrow aiming practically straight down away from everyone or they guy casting a double treble hook plug toward people on the bank?


Not sure but I thought a projectile was not attached? Wouldn't a lure be a projectile if not?
An arrow with a string is generally same as lure on string


----------



## texas two guns

Exactly my thoughts on it.


----------



## reba3825

If you are a member of the NRA you can contact their legal department and they will research it for you for free.:texasflag


----------

